# CCD Sensor Woes... D40



## DomGatto (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a Nikon D40, and I have dust on my sensor. No matter how many times I try, I can't remove all of these tiny little particles.

Would it be bad to put it into cleaning mode (mirror lock) and wipe down the sensor with some kind of anti-dust fabric, or should I avoid contact? What are the risks?

I've tried blowing air into it... no dice. What liquids are safe to use on the sensor for cleaning? Water? Help...


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 23, 2008)

DomGatto said:


> Would it be bad to put it into cleaning mode (mirror lock) and wipe down the sensor with some kind of anti-dust fabric, or should I avoid contact? What are the risks?



Yes, that could be very bad indeed. if you have any kind of mineral dust, you might scratch it permanently. If your fabric is not lint-free... also not good.

get a speckgrabber, or an arctic butterfly, or eclipse cleaning fluid and the corresponding swabs.

google for "sensor cleaning" and decide which method is best for you.


----------



## DomGatto (Feb 23, 2008)

I looked up all of those methods, but I don't have the time nor the money to go out and buy all of that stuff for a job that seems like it should only take seconds.

Is there anything around the house I could use?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 23, 2008)

DomGatto said:


> I looked up all of those methods, but I don't have the time nor the money to go out and buy all of that stuff for a job that seems like it should only take seconds.
> 
> * Is there anything around the house I could use?*



I am afraid, most likely not.

well, the arctic butterfly costs alot, true, eclipse and swabs are cheaper, the speck grabber almost costs nothing.

Time is something you will need for all of those. At least while getting used to cleaning.


----------



## DomGatto (Feb 23, 2008)

****. Looks like I'm making the drive to a B&H tomorrow... I can't wait for shipping to go through - not enough time. God damn it, I really didn't want to have to make this kind of errand.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 23, 2008)

It only hurts the first time 

whatever you do, do it carefully though.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 23, 2008)

Just use a rocket blower, NOT CANNED AIR, and clone out the remaining dust.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 23, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Just use a rocket blower, NOT CANNED AIR, and clone out the remaining dust.



why should one live with remaining dust?

cloning is pain ...


----------



## DomGatto (Feb 23, 2008)

Now, would it be possible to open up the camera, face it down, and use an ear syringe to pump small bursts of air inside?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 23, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> why should one live with remaining dust?
> 
> cloning is pain ...



Because I don't trust myself splooging cleaner on my sensor!


----------



## DomGatto (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, I caved... I figured if I was going to clean my sensor - I was going to do it right.

I bought a Sensor Scope. It ran me about $150, but it worked like a dream.


----------

